
A Curated List of Resources Gone Free / on Discount Due to Covid-19 - yusrahaider
https://github.com/yusra-haider/Give_Back_COVID19
======
wyem
Quite a good curation!

~~~
yusrahaider
Thanks!

Do add to the list if you find something that could be added

